# Parkside Router Parts



## Sandynick (27 Oct 2010)

Would anyone know where I might buy a replacement tightening nut with integrated 8mm collet for my Parkside POF 1300 router. The original has been lost and I'm struggling to find anywhere that sells spares. 
I see that I could buy an 8mm collet for various other machines but I would presume they would all be specific to the that particular manufacturer.
Any ideas would be well accepted!


----------



## Niles Crane (27 Oct 2010)

I found a replacement/ spare collet in a local hardware store. It was in a bag of odds and ends they had in the back so I've no idea of the brand, but it was one of the generic low end ones. 
If it will help I'll see if I can take some photographs of the one in mine. It will be tomorrow at the earliest before I could post them though.


----------



## Sandynick (27 Oct 2010)

John - many thanks for your speedy reply - I suppose I could take the 6mm one that I still have into a hardware shop and see if they have an 8mm one. Not to worry about the photo thanks as I know what I want - it's just a question of finding somewhere that can supply it!


----------



## Niles Crane (27 Oct 2010)

No problem at all. A quick google suggests that the collett looks very similar to one for a Black and Decker.

http://www.powertoolvault.co.uk/epa...tPath=/Shops/es114390_shop/Products/568539-00

Good luck with your search :wink:


----------

